# Want to increase your pay? Idea to enforce tipping.



## rdot (Apr 21, 2017)

Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:

If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:

No 5 stars unless you tip.
Rider's that aren't tipping will start seeing their star rating fall to around 4.
In order to keep that rating higher they must tip.
If you start only picking up those whose star rating is over 4 , let's say 4.5 (meaning that they are tippers) then those whose star rating is lower will not be getting rides as fast or at all. They ask their friend "Why am I not getting a ride?" Their friend responds "You have to tip." Then they'll start tipping.

Now, to them it's just a couple dollars. But to the driver (sometimes I get 30 rides/day) that little extra adds up.

What do you think?

Oooo just thought of something:
Fine give 5 stars whenever. You want to get a special 6 star that will boost your rating?
Add a "tipped" checkbox to the driver rating screen.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome idea! If you are looking for feedback try searching the forum as this has been posted about 9938345754789 ****ing times


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

thanks for sharing but I think you are trying to invent the george foreman grill and has been discussed over and over again. Your system is flawed and you caj check a bunch of other threads with the same exact strategy.

An update for you though is that the pax can now see their own rating underneath their name and is more obvious compared to the old system where probably 80% had no idea they were being rated, after every ride, how to even check their own rating or that this system existed. Some people may still not know as you have to look at the menu screen. There is a bubble that explains the system to the pax.

This is a great opportunity to discuss with pax who might care about their rating and you can help the driving community by simply talking to your pax about the rating system, dilute it with other details about rider behavior drivers like for example putting in the address correctly, waiting outside then save the tipping part for the end which typically is what people remember the most. 

Might not work and you still might not get tipped but way more productive than blindly rating someone 1 star.

Also another simple much more effective approach i dont like or use is just simply asking the pax for a tip. If you are not comfortable with that and i get it then put up a sign.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You missed a step before this one:



rdot said:


> In order to keep that rating higher they must tip.


"Develop psychic abilities to read their drivers mind to know that the reason for a low rating is a lack of a tip"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Awesome idea! If you are looking for feedback try searching the forum as this has been posted about 9938345754789 &%[email protected]!*ing times


Beat me to it but i got another great idea,

6 minute abs


----------



## rdot (Apr 21, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> This has been posted about 9938345754789 &%[email protected]!*ing times


Then it must be a good idea and simply needs some legs to get it going.



Kodyhead said:


> An update for you though is that the pax can now see their own rating underneath their name.


That's fine. It shouldn't be hidden from them. The more they know the better.



Kodyhead said:


> Might not work and you still might not get tipped but way more productive than blindly rating someone 1 star.


You wouldn't blindly rate them a 1 star.
If they were great but didn't tip they get a 4 star. The highest you get without a tip is 4 stars.



steveK2016 said:


> You missed a step before this one:
> "Develop psychic abilities to read their drivers mind to know that the reason for a low rating is a lack of a tip"


Right, this is the part that would need some work. How to get the message out that the highest you get without a tip is 4 stars. Want to get a perfect 5 stars? Tip.

The other day I delivered 5 star trips to two riders. One tipped the other didn't. I gave them both 5 stars. Why?
When one of the guys got out he said '5 stars for you!' I thought, "I can't buy lunch with stars!' Of course I didn't say that. But it's true.
I should have given him 4 stars, which is still good - it's just not 5 stars/tip good.

Maybe I need a sign in the back that says, "I can't buy lunch with stars. Please TIP' LOL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

rdot said:


> Then it must be a good idea and simply needs some legs to get it going.
> 
> That's fine. It shouldn't be hidden from them. The more they know the better.
> 
> ...


While im all for tipping signs, threatening low ratings for tips aint gonna help your own ratings...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


yea but now riders can see their ratings in real time, in other words, they will see their rating go down when they decide to rate you. An eye for an eye. A 1 star for a 1 star.

Drivers have been doing this for sometime. (rating riders lower for not tipping) Allowing riders to see their ratings in real time, easily seen on the app, with this latest app update was a way for uber to counteract our silent protest. Not "Well, we want to remind riders they are also being rated so they should be on their best behavior PR b.s."


----------



## rdot (Apr 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> While im all for tipping signs, threatening low ratings for tips aint gonna help your own ratings...


That's why it has to be a "known" thing.
Like when you go to a restaurant. There are no signs that explain tipping. You just know it by now.
If everyone did it no one would be singled out for doing it.

Oooo just thought of something:
Fine give 5 stars whenever. You want to get a special 6 star that will boost your rating?
Add a "tipped" checkbox to the driver rating screen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

rdot said:


> Then it must be a good idea and simply needs some legs to get it going.
> 
> That's fine. It shouldn't be hidden from them. The more they know the better.
> 
> ...


This might come off a little harsh but you are essentially blindly rating a pax 1 star and then asking other people to fix your problem and it doesnt work or more people would be tipping everywhere so no its not working imo.

I recommend working with what you got which is the people you got in your car either by asking for a tip, putting up a sign or do what indo and sell yourself and entertain a pax for a pleasurable experience.

No offense to people on this forum and i learned a lot from them but i control my income inside my car and i think you would be more successful of you did the same.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Here we go... again.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Here we go... again.


Lol i noticed the othet day i dropped off a pax and the amount i got paid was different than the rider app............


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is the official logo of this "unique" and "great" concept that will forever change our fortunes:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Here is the official logo of this "unique" and "great" concept that will forever change our fortunes:
> 
> View attachment 117171


Lets talk about something new like aux cords


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The problem is that pax can now see their ratings, you don't give them a 5 they give you a 1. You get fired, they never lose their account.

I don't mind non tippers so much, what I hate are the $3 rides who want to make a stop and wont tip and you tell them no and you get a 1, because they feel entitled to it and are paying you 9 cents a minute to stop.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Don't listen to anyone, they are only hating because they are going to take your idea and run with it.


----------



## rdot (Apr 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> This might come off a little harsh but you are essentially blindly rating a pax 1 star and then asking other people to fix your problem and it doesnt work or more people would be tipping everywhere so no its not working imo.


Whoever said anything about rating pax 1 star?
Please reread what I wrote if you must.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

rdot said:


> Whoever said anything about rating pax 1 star?
> Please reread what I wrote if you must.


it is the same exact conversation, and if I as forced to only choose the 2 which I don't like either of, the 1 star would actually make a little more sense theoretically but your plan is even worse.

You are assuming that all drivers pick up based on rating, I assure you that very rarely does happen, or the pax even notice as most times during the day, the app contacts the 8 closest drivers to them, and 1 of them will accept.

Again read the other threads it is the same exact conversation over and over again, perhaps it might change as riders actually know their own rating now, but again more drivers will probably be afraid to rate lower anyway, cause it is a lot easier to find out as a rider if you got rated lower or not as they don't have as many rides, and can go weeks till they get the next one. Also as drivers we are forced to rate to access anything in the app, again do what you want but if you read around you will probably realize how useless it is


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

rdot said:


> That's why it has to be a "known" thing.
> Like when you go to a restaurant. There are no signs that explain tipping. You just know it by now.
> If everyone did it no one would be singled out for doing it.
> 
> ...


The known thing just needs to be pax needing to know that tipping is customary.

If you educate pax that drivers will rate them a low rating if they don't tip and if they insist on not tipping, they are liable to just start rating all their drivers 1 stars. They won't have an issue maintaining a rider account, the drivers may not survive long.

Uber won't put in-app tipping yet you think they'll add a "6th star" to indicate a pax tips? Lol


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

rdot said:


> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> 
> No 5 stars unless you tip.
> Rider's that aren't tipping will start seeing their star rating fall to around 4.


Then the pax is going to think, with no tip I get rated a 4, so I will rate my driver a 4.
Who gets hurt the worst for having a 4.5 rating? The Pax or Driver?
THe have us over a barrel with this plan


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Then the pax is going to think, with no tip I get rated a 4, so I will rate my driver a 4.
> Who gets hurt the worst for having a 4.5 rating? The Pax or Driver?
> THe have us over a barrel with this plan


Yeah but in a few years all tippers will have 4.7 or higher ratings, and all the non tippers will be like 4 and there will be no more cancer


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Here is the official logo of this "unique" and "great" concept that will forever change our fortunes:
> 
> View attachment 117171


poor horse


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Yeah but in a few years all tippers will have 4.7 or higher ratings, and all the non tippers will be like 4 and there will be no more cancer


I ain't got time to wait a few years for results, the tipping tablet sign is making immediate results. In fact, based on what some Lyft drivers feel about in-app tipping and how little they still get with it, I'd almost rather Uber NOT include tipping in-app. My system works for me and has for others, I'm fine with keeping it the way it is.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I personally do NOT want in app tipping.
IRS would then assume all drivers are being tipped 10%-15% of their revenue (like taxis) and we'll have to pay taxes on that phantom income. We all know riders wouldn't be tipping Uber as much as they do taxis.
Much better if Uber just stops discouraging tipping. Start saying "No tip is included in your fare, your driver can accept your gratuities." Or something like that.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I ain't got time to wait a few years for results, the tipping tablet sign is making immediate results. In fact, based on what some Lyft drivers feel about in-app tipping and how little they still get with it, I'd almost rather Uber NOT include tipping in-app. My system works for me and has for others, I'm fine with keeping it the way it is.


Yeah from my experience I do far better as far as tips on Uber than Lyft percentage wise to the fare. lol Most good tippers I think like the satisfaction of seeing or getting thanked probably. I went to that gas station at MIA yesterday that charges like way too much in gas, in addition to my coffee and some other stuff, a sandwich but wanted it pressed, I tipped the old lady behind the counter $2 and she flipped out. I barely understood her but she was happy. That does make me feel good when I do that.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I could careless if people don't tip, im getting paid regardless. I put the ball in the riders court. I still make over 1k a week with no surge so that's fine with me.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


First you have to educate the PAX to explain to them they can tip. 99.9% of them still believe the tip is included in the fare. In my market almost no one tips. You would have to give a one star to almost everyone.


----------



## rdot (Apr 21, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> First you have to educate the PAX to explain to them they can tip. 99.9% of them still believe the tip is included in the fare. In my market almost no one tips. You would have to give a one star to almost everyone.


Why would you give 1 star for someone just because they didn't tip?
Who even suggested that?
What I suggested was that you would give only 4 stars unless they tipped and then you would give 5 stars.
Eventually you would know who was a likely tipper before even picking them up.


----------



## RoboMan (May 23, 2017)

Maybe start a customer (friends & family) campaign emailing Uber to set up a tip feature like Lyft has.
Uber can say "Due to customer requests were adding this" which also says to customers who haven't been tipping "everybody else does".
College kids rarely even carry cash anymore so even if they think I'm great, they CAN'T tip me.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Should we tip the customer service folks at Green Light Hubs? 

Just saying, they are not making big coin and are helping us out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Should we tip the customer service folks at Green Light Hubs?
> 
> Just saying, they are not making big coin and are helping us out.


I disagree at least the ones near me are employed near me have never driven for uber before, if you ask them aggressively. Even the management has no driving experience. And they basically do the same exact thing support does which is click boxes and read answers to you.

If i could somehow file a complaint on them or give them 1 star i would, cause the people down here basically did the same thing and answered questions and problems i didnt have and hope o gave up and went away.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> This might come off a little harsh but you are essentially blindly rating a pax 1 star and then asking other people to fix your problem and it doesnt work or more people would be tipping everywhere so no its not working imo.
> 
> I recommend working with what you got which is the people you got in your car either by asking for a tip, putting up a sign or do what indo and sell yourself and entertain a pax for a pleasurable experience.
> 
> No offense to people on this forum and i learned a lot from them but i control my income inside my car and i think you would be more successful of you did the same.


You can't control the actions of passengers, so your theory doesn't hold up. Some people are never going to value the service side of the transaction, plain and simple. I know people that don't tip at restaurants because they don't tip at restaurants. The server could be pleasant and personable, and keep the drinks cold and the food hot, and give out handies at the end of the meal, and they still wouldn't tip out of principle.

I get plenty of five star ratings, because I'm a talker and a tad narcissistic. But my wit doesn't guarantee a tip, and there's nothing I can do about that.

I'll give you a better solution: badges for pax. If drivers were allowed to leave badges for pax, since we rate every ride instantly, pax would begin to internalize whether or not they're good riders. Some still won't care, but notifications about your rider behavior might have a subconscious effect on them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steve appleby said:


> I could careless if people don't tip, im getting paid regardless. I put the ball in the riders court. I still make over 1k a week with no surge so that's fine with me.


With no surges on x that 1000 a week would be about 70 hours of work. No way you get more than that working x without surges unless you get nothing but back to back 30 mile trips across your city non stop.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> poor horse


LOL


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


Yes, that's a great thought. Only problem is even if they are 1 star rider, someone will pick them up because they are newbies or just ignorant of the rating to begin with. Riders don't get booted for a low star rating, their money is green (or whatever frigin color it is in your country). Hell, Uber only gives you a few seconds as it is to really think about if I want to accept that trip or not. They don't even show the pickup address anymore unless you accept, it only shows the time (which is usually wrong anyways) to get there. No destination info (gotta love driving 10 minutes for a 3 minute ride, right). Why they absolutely refuse to even allow riders to tip in the app is beyond me, even if they don't, and most of them don't. I have had a select few who are considerate of what we do, so I'm not saying all riders are ignorant, but most of them don't offer no matter how nice, or pleasant, or considerate to them we are as drivers. They are "old school Uber users" where the damage has already been done by Uber. Thanks Kalanick!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Just one stared a driver the other day for giving me as a passenger less than 5 stars. People do this same lower stars for pool as is suggested here for tips.


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just one stared a driver the other day for giving me as a passenger less than 5 stars. People do this same lower stars for pool as is suggested here for tips.


We don't have UberPool in CT, so I have no experience in that. I like the idea, it's just that there will always be others who can't/won't obey the unwritten "code", so to speak.


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

I'm tired of this non-tipping BS. That's what it is BS. I don't understand how people DONT tip their uber driver. It blows my mind. I'll go 20+ rides sometimes without getting a tip, it's ludicrous. I OPEN DOORS for almost every PAX, almost everyone, except males and the woman who wont allow for chivalry. I am polite, nice, calm, drive well, offer them everything, etc... No tips. "You're the best uber ive ever had, 5 stars for sure!", LOL! Go F urself. Seriously. Picking up rich pax from multimillion dollar homes, no tips. People to and from casino, no tips. Restaurant worker, no tips!? (THE ****? ONE STAR 4 U!) It blows my mind. I have taken uber maybe 10 times my life, I have thrown at least a $5 TO THE DRIVER! like WTF are these PAX thinking? /rant.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

TyDriver said:


> I'm tired of this non-tipping BS. That's what it is BS. I don't understand how people DONT tip their uber driver. It blows my mind. I'll go 20+ rides sometimes without getting a tip, it's ludicrous. I OPEN DOORS for almost every PAX, almost everyone, except males and the woman who wont allow for chivalry. I am polite, nice, calm, drive well, offer them everything, etc... No tips. "You're the best uber ive ever had, 5 stars for sure!", LOL! Go F urself. Seriously. Picking up rich pax from multimillion dollar homes, no tips. People to and from casino, no tips. Restaurant worker, no tips!? (THE &%[email protected]!*? ONE STAR 4 U!) It blows my mind. I have taken uber maybe 10 times my life, I have thrown at least a $5 TO THE DRIVER! like WTF are these PAX thinking? /rant.


The rider app says tips are not expected or required. That's the excuse PAx rely on. If the rider app said tips are encouraged and appreciated by drivers to subsidize the drivers pay, they would have no psychological out, might encourage tipping in the borderline cases, but not change the behavior of the hard core stingy. Some riders tip. They are the ones with with a higher moral compass, the ones with some empathy for others. The others will gladly cling to any excuse or rationale to skin flint. It's also a reality that many wealthy people are not born wealthy and get there by cheap skating their whole lives. F**kem. The great teacher said it's easier for a camel to get through the eye of a needle than a rich man to get to paradise.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Yea, give a rider 4 stars and get the same in return.......
works for me.....LOL


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just one stared a driver the other day for giving me as a passenger less than 5 stars. People do this same lower stars for pool as is suggested here for tips.


What a STAND UP kind of guy are.

Still not tipping your Uber, but posting here telling other drivers you don't tip. Do you only take Uber to and from work? And is work always the Uber office?

Shill, troll


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


Replace the inside door handles with dollar bill slots.



jp300h said:


> Here is the official logo of this "unique" and "great" concept that will forever change our fortunes:
> 
> View attachment 117171


Keeps the flys away.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> The rider app says tips are not expected or required. That's the excuse PAx rely on. If the rider app said tips are encouraged and appreciated by drivers to subsidize the drivers pay, they would have no psychological out,


It is not a psychological out to not tip when the company says tips are not expected or required, it is using the service as intended. It is crazy to work for a company who pushes no tipping expected or required and get upset that people do not tip, or try and conceive of methods to encourage something that is against the company model and really founding principle.



Go4 said:


> What a STAND UP kind of guy are.
> 
> Still not tipping your Uber, but posting here telling other drivers you don't tip. Do you only take Uber to and from work? And is work always the Uber office?
> 
> Shill, troll


I actually did tip on that pool ride but that is quite unusual for me and only because it was bumper to bumper traffic for over half an hour.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not a psychological out to not tip when the company says tips are not expected or required, it is using the service as intended. It is crazy to work for a company who pushes no tipping expected or required and get upset that people do not tip, or try and conceive of methods to encourage something that is against the company model and really founding principle.


5 rate cuts ago that ideology was tolerable.
Not any longer.
UNSUSTAINABLE !
UNREALISTIC !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 5 rate cuts ago that ideology was tolerable.
> Not any longer.
> UNSUSTAINABLE !
> UNREALISTIC !


But still company policy, to discourage and the norm for passengers. People who try and do this one star idea will just be deactivated as passengers respond in kind. Ratings are more and more transparent today than ever before from the passengers perspective.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


I agree let's start the revolution!! The trick is getting people to know that that's the way drivers rate them and getting all drivers to understand that that's how they should rate passengers. So somehow you have to Market this idea to the masses. Like getting radio DJ's to talk about it on the radio. Or getting it aired on TV, Facebook, Instagram, excetera excetera. Who has the time and skills to do that when we're driving 12 or more hours a day. it would have to be a bunch of Uber drivers putting forth effort to make this work. But for that we might as well start a union. I thought about this before you're a nicer guy than me I would just give them one star for not tipping. If they don't see their rates plummet fast they're not going to react. The faster their ratings plummet. The more likely they are to ask their drivers why that's happening. It's time for a ratings war!!  let's do it! Many of us have thought about this but there's too many wussies driving for Uber. That's why It never takes off.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not a psychological out to not tip when the company says tips are not expected or required, it is using the service as intended. It is crazy to work for a company who pushes no tipping expected or required and get upset that people do not tip, or try and conceive of methods to encourage something that is against the company model and really founding principle.
> 
> Uberfunitis is definitely an articulate apologist for the dark side. I can't imagine the CEO putting forth the no tip argument any better. My question is why is he putting so much energy into doing so? Post after post of "I just f**cked another driver". It makes me think of the pyros that like to start fires and stand around and watch the burn.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...





rdot said:


> Getting 5 stars as an Uber RIDER is quite simple. Get in. Shut up. Don't puke/pee. Get out. 5 Stars.
> Getting 5 stars as an Uber Driver is more complicated. Keep your car clean and smelling fresh even though last night someone puked/peed in it. Show up at the right location at the right time regardless of how bad the GPS is or how bad traffic might have been. Navigate the roads well and in a timely fashion regardless of the conditions. Maintain a pleasant ride for all the passengers regardless of the obnoxious/inconsiderate Uber Pool rider you picked up. Get to the drop off location that the rider wants to go to regardless of what they entered in the app. In other words, it's too easy for a rider to get 5 stars so here's my idea:
> 
> If it becomes the "standard" and known that NO RIDER GETS A 5 STAR UNLESS THEY TIP, over time tipping your Uber driver will be as standard as tipping your waitress. Here's how it works:
> ...


let's say 4.5 (meaning that they are tippers) 
Error Error Error


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Awesome idea! If you are looking for feedback try searching the forum as this has been posted about 9938345754789 &%[email protected]!*ing times


Everyone thinks about it but who does it? I know I do.


----------



## Super super (Dec 7, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> thanks for sharing but I think you are trying to invent the george foreman grill and has been discussed over and over again. Your system is flawed and you caj check a bunch of other threads with the same exact strategy.
> 
> An update for you though is that the pax can now see their own rating underneath their name and is more obvious compared to the old system where probably 80% had no idea they were being rated, after every ride, how to even check their own rating or that this system existed. Some people may still not know as you have to look at the menu screen. There is a bubble that explains the system to the pax.
> 
> ...


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I think these ungrateful entitled individuals do not give a crap. If you do not kiss their asses, you get a 4*, I do not care, I am not worrying about ratings anymore. The customer will get what they deserve, not by emotion.
Put away the anger, be fair. If they do not tip you, so be it, it comes with the territory. Some of these people irritate me, but I will not get overwhelmed by a no-tip passenger. What gets me are the cancellations, especially when you go 10 minutes out of your way.
Set the tips aside and be glad when you get one. I have been doing this all of a month, but I am learning; these people do not give a crap that you spend your own money, time and efforts to get them to their destination safely.
RELAX folks!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I think these ungrateful entitled individuals do not give a crap. If you do not kiss their asses, you get a 4*, I do not care, I am not worrying about ratings anymore. The customer will get what they deserve, not by emotion.
> Put away the anger, be fair. If they do not tip you, so be it, it comes with the territory. Some of these people irritate me, but I will not get overwhelmed by a no-tip passenger. What gets me are the cancellations, especially when you go 10 minutes out of your way.
> Set the tips aside and be glad when you get one. I have been doing this all of a month, but I am learning; these people do not give a crap that you spend your own money, time and efforts to get them to their destination safely.
> RELAX folks!


Put away the anger = true


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Guapcollecta said:


> I agree let's start the revolution!! The trick is getting people to know that that's the way drivers rate them and getting all drivers to understand that that's how they should rate passengers. So somehow you have to Market this idea to the masses. Like getting radio DJ's to talk about it on the radio. Or getting it aired on TV, Facebook, Instagram, excetera excetera. Who has the time and skills to do that when we're driving 12 or more hours a day. it would have to be a bunch of Uber drivers putting forth effort to make this work. But for that we might as well start a union. I thought about this before you're a nicer guy than me I would just give them one star for not tipping. If they don't see their rates plummet fast they're not going to react. The faster their ratings plummet. The more likely they are to ask their drivers why that's happening. It's time for a ratings war!!  let's do it! Many of us have thought about this but there's too many wussies driving for Uber. That's why It never takes off.


I will give this a try tonight!!


----------

